# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف 2013 من زهير مراد

## دموع الغصون

*
فساتين زفاف 2013 من زهير مراد

بتصميمات ساحرة طرحت مجموعة فساتين زفاف 2013 من زهير مراد للمصمم اللبنانى زهير مراد zuhair murad والمجموعة تتميز بالتصميمات التى تأخذ شكل منفوش بجانب الاستعانة بالتل والدانتيل بتموجات بارزة بانماط مختلفة والان اليك ابرز تصميمات فساتين زفاف 2013 من زهير مراد



الفستان طويل من الشيفون الابيض والقبة من الدانتيل واسفل الفستان منفوش بطبقات الشيفون المتتالية 



الفستان قصير من الدانتيل والقبة على هيئة قلب واسفل الفستان مزين بخطوط منكسرة



الفستان طويل من الحرير الابيض ومزين ببروش من الجانب والقبة مستقيمة واسفل الفستان منفوش بطبقات الشيفون المتتالية 



الفستان طويل من الدانتيل الابيض والقبة على هيئة قلب والخصر مزين بحزام من الساتان الابيض 



الفستان طويل من الدانتيل الكريمى المطعم على الشيفون الابيض وبحمالات رفيعة بذيل بسيط



الفستان من الدانتيل الابيض واسفل الفستان مزين بطبقات التل والدانتيل والخصر مزين بحزام من الساتان والذراعين مزينين بكنارات من الدانتيل 



الفستان طويل من الحرير الكريمى والقبة مزينة بالدانتيل والخصر مزين بحزام عريض من الساتان 



الفستان من الشيفون الابيض المزين بالتطريز البسيط من الترتر الفضى والقبة مطرزة بالكامل وبحمالات رفيعة 



الفستان من الشيفون الابيض والقبة مطرزة بالكامل واسفل الفستان مزين بالكشاكش القوية والكثيفة


الفستان طويل من الشيفون الابيض والقبة مزينة بالدانتيل والاكمام من الشيفون الابيض 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كتير حلو اختيارك 
منورة 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مجموعة غريبة بعض الشيء لكن لها طابعها الخاص مشكورة*

----------

